# Brown snake kills man in southeast Qld



## News Bot (Dec 4, 2012)

AN elderly man has died after being bitten by a brown snake in southeast Queensland.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-














*Published On:* 04-Dec-12 09:15 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahh, bugga, that sucks.


----------



## saximus (Dec 4, 2012)

More about the circumstances:
Man, 80, succumbs to snake bite | Ipswich Queensland Times

Tragic but, yet again, avoidable if it had just been left alone


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 4, 2012)

Natural selection.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 4, 2012)

Another avoidable tragedy.A lot of people get bitten killing a brown snake.
Some information for the snake killers..
Cutting a snakes head of does not kill it instantly.
While the body writhes with nerves as you put it in the rubbish, the h...ead is still alive, aware and watching as you do this.
The snake is now in fear and probably in pain and will bit ANYTHING that comes near it..
This head can stay aware for up to 15 minutes.


----------



## longqi (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it my imagination or have been too many deaths lately??

Average of 2 deaths per annum was what I thought
But a few more than that in last couple of years??

Is their a reason why apart from humans encroaching into more bush?
ie; is the wet bite ratio increasing?? etc etc


----------



## slim6y (Dec 4, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> Natural selection.



At that age, natural selection has not worked... He's possibly already bred therefore the gene pool is still flush with "tough old bugger" genes...

I'm sorry - but again the newspaper have failed to explain, in depth, the importance of leaving snakes alone.


----------



## Echiopsis (Dec 4, 2012)

longqi said:


> Is it my imagination or have been too many deaths lately??
> 
> Average of 2 deaths per annum was what I thought
> But a few more than that in last couple of years??
> ...



Increase in stupid people. Correct snake bite first aid is rarely used and common myths are still rife amongst the population. Like Slim said also, the media does nothing to dispel myths or educate its readers, its all about writing the rubbish that excites the uneducated masses.

- - - Updated - - -



slim6y said:


> At that age, natural selection has not worked... He's possibly already bred therefore the gene pool is still flush with "tough old bugger" genes...
> 
> I'm sorry - but again the newspaper have failed to explain, in depth, the importance of leaving snakes alone.



Yeah, pity. Some of those old blokes are still going at 80 though, never know....


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 4, 2012)

It's still considered "very manly" to kill a snake. Such a dangerous belief which couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Channaz (Dec 4, 2012)

Extremely sad news. 



longqi said:


> Is it my imagination or have been too many deaths lately??
> 
> Average of 2 deaths per annum was what I thought
> But a few more than that in last couple of years??



I thought this was the second fatality for this year, following on from two last year and two the year before. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Miss-Mac (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the poor snake is the victim in this, not the man. You feel bad for the guy dieing and his family and whatnot, but what goes around comes around.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

its simple don't kill snakes , if some one came at my head with a shovel i know what im going to do. (probably run lol)
what chance do they have. any one bitten by trying to kill a snake deserves the out come.


----------



## longqi (Dec 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> its down right simple don't kill snakes , if some one came at my head with a shovel i know what im going to do. (probably run lol)
> what chance do they have. any one bitten by trying to kill a snake deserves the out come.



Its easy to say dont kill snakes
But we, being general public, watch all those stupid programmes that continually try to show snakes in the worst possible way
We see snakes grabbed in head holds so they go into panic mode and applaud the 'bravery' of the presenter etc etc
We do this because of the wow factor and ignorance

Yet we, as snake carers, know the truths about snakes and simply dont do enough about it

Education is of paramount importance
Some get heavily involved
Others dont
As reptile lovers its up to all of us
Nobody else could care less


----------



## RedFox (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't understand why first aid isn't mandatory in schools like CPR is. This is something that can be so easily avoided through education, first from leaving the poor thing alone and second from appropriate first aid. It is something that should be taught to kids. I was lucky enough at my school we did basic first aid in year 9 phys ed. It cover jellyfish and stonefish stings, snake and spider bites, as well as the normal stuff.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 4, 2012)

I think the increase in known snakebite fatalities might have more to do with the increased publication due to media 'trends' than anything else... still many more people have died from Bee and Ant stings then snake bites.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 4, 2012)

We need Brady Barr over here with his robotic snake catcher....showed perfectly how not to catch a Mamba...


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 4, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> It's still considered "very manly" to kill a snake. Such a dangerous belief which couldn't be further from the truth.



If that's the case get me a little black dress and leopard skin handbag for Christmas instead of that beard trimmer I asked for.


Kindest regards


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 4, 2012)

This tragedy got me a job. A 78 year old was going to tackle a "brown" snake but his daughter forbade it because of this! Took a while but found the "brown" on the roof of the shed. Pics of the "brown" attached. Animal was so placid you could be forgiven for thinking it was a pet!


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 4, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> This tragedy got me a job. A 78 year old was going to tackle a "brown" snake but his daughter forbade it because of this! Took a while but found the "brown" on the roof of the shed. Pics of the "brown" attached. Animal was so placid you could be forgiven for thinking it was a pet!



Joisus! That's one evil BROWN! He'll take out every infant in town if we dont act! Madge! Bring us me shovel!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 4, 2012)

slim6y said:


> At that age, natural selection has not worked... He's possibly already bred therefore the gene pool is still flush with "tough old bugger" genes...
> 
> I'm sorry - but again the newspaper have failed to explain, in depth, the importance of leaving snakes alone.



you don't seriously expect the media to properly educate the public do you?much better to sensationalize and sell more papers

- - - Updated - - -



Fuscus said:


> This tragedy got me a job. A 78 year old was going to tackle a "brown" snake but his daughter forbade it because of this! Took a while but found the "brown" on the roof of the shed. Pics of the "brown" attached. Animal was so placid you could be forgiven for thinking it was a pet!



I'm only a dumb lizard keeper but that looks like a jungle python to me(even though it's a B+W pic)


----------



## slim6y (Dec 5, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> you don't seriously expect the media to properly educate the public do you?much better to sensationalize and sell more papers



Yeah... Imagine the headline.... "Man leaves snake alone and survives"


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 5, 2012)

The media can be a great tool for education but you need to lay down the law with them. When they rang me a few weeks and asked for an interview,I made sure they said what was relevant. Fortunatly, this reporter did have a good attitude so here is the story .

snake

They stuck to facts, and left out all the fluff. 
Even though it's just a local rag it's good because a lot of tough old buggers, mums and dads, farmers and other assorted potential snake killers will read it.
So if you get approached for a snake story, try to stay in control of what gets published or goes to air.
I had channel 10 interview me for an hour, when the story came out, I only had 3 lines of fluff and it was quite embarrassing.
Im almost to embarrassed to link the channel 10 story, lol


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 5, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> (even though it's a B+W pic)


um... green leaves?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> um... green leaves?



doh like I said I'm like dum


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 6, 2012)

To say someone who kills (or attempts to kill) a snake deserves to die, is absolutely appalling! The same is true of the “What goes around…” version. The values underlying such statements make me want to puke. 

Those mindless people who trotted out their “typical media sensationalism” argument either did not bother to read the article or have got enough activity going the ears to be able to pass a relevant comment. If you are going to comment, at least keep it within the confines of what actually happened or what was actually said.

Our death rate due to snakebite over the past 30 years is usually quoted by the authorities as 2 to 4 deaths per year nationally. Off the top of my head I think it is 3.2. Queensland has the highest death rate of any state and Eastern Browns are responsible for the majority. There has been an overall increase in fatalities over the last 10 years but it is conjecture as to why. One of the possible reasons, which would certainly be a contributing factor, is the expansion of human dwelling into semi-rural areas as urban land prices soar.

The current death rate due to bee and wasps stings is approximately 3 per years i.e. equal to that for snakes. It used to be 10 per year but the advent of epi-pens has brought it down.

The biting reflex of a decapitated snake, with at least a few cm of neck attached, can remain active for several hour. In an investigation involving the Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, the reflex remained active for up to 8 hours after death.

Blue


----------



## caliherp (Dec 6, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> To say someone who kills (or attempts to kill) a snake deserves to die, is absolutely appalling! The same is true of the “What goes around…” version. The values underlying such statements make me want to puke.
> 
> Those mindless people who trotted out their “typical media sensationalism” argument either did not bother to read the article or have got enough activity going the ears to be able to pass a relevant comment. If you are going to comment, at least keep it within the confines of what actually happened or what was actually said.
> 
> ...


I agree with you blue. No matter how much I disagree with the unnecessary killing of snakes, no one deserves to die by snake bite. I also find rattlers dead on the road. Whenever I move them off the road with my tongs they almost always start to rattle and flail around. They usually start to bite the tongs aswell. Just in case anyone is wondering why I do this is because some people who find them on the road try to get there rattles and end up getting nailed.


----------



## lmnw57 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sad for both victims of ignorance, but avoidable. Wouldn't it be great if the newspapers published the simple fact "LEAVE IT ALONE"


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 7, 2012)

As far as I know it's illegal to kill a snake. I hate people who think just because their is a venomous snake around them gives them the right to kill the poor reptile:x. after all it is said that a snake is more afraid of you then you are of them. As long as the snake is ok then I'm happy even if the old man died but that is still a little bit sad for him and his family:|.


----------

